# Will I gain weight vaping?



## Alex

source
*Will I gain weight vaping?*

Posted August 10th, 2014 by admin & filed under Electronic Cigarette.
_




_
When you stop smoking the usual NRT way, many people put on weight.

But when you switch your habit to e cigs, does the same thing happen?

E-liquids on the whole have a glycerin/glycol base, which is a sugar. So fair question – will vaping make me fat?

Well, that will depend….

One Totally Wicked forum member worked out that vaping 5mls of e-liquid per day (which is a decent amount) is the equivalent of less than a teaspoon of sugar. So if this forum member is right, it is going to take a fair amount of time for any weight to go on just from the vaping.

But, (there is always a but isn’t there…) If you have recently switched to vaping, a few changes may be taking place in your now tar free body…

Firstly your taste buds will have changed. 

Not inhaling hot smoke everyday and essentially roasting your taste buds who knows how many times a day, could mean you will be able to taste and smell much better than before.

Taste comes mainly from your olfactory senses (your nose), and the more you can smell food – the more it will taste and excite the poor taste buds that have come back to life.

This could mean you are enjoying your food a little bit more than before, and possibly having that second helping??

Switching to e-cigarettes could also mean your metabolism may change.

Tobacco cigarettes are a known appetite suppressant, so vapers may feel more hunger than they did before and want to eat more. However, there is room for debate here, as some articles I have read state it is the tobacco cigarettes that cause the appetite suppressant, others that it is the nicotine that is responsible, (in which case if you vape above 0mg e-liquid, and it is the nicotine not the tobacco, you will still be experiencing a degree of appetite suppressing effects). Please note we are not advocating vaping as a diet tool!

Others write that smokers burn an extra 200 calories a day with tobacco cigarettes simply due to the physiological effect they have on the body.

The ‘replacement with food’ argument that is common among people who quit, not switch, and need something to do with their hands, does not really apply as vaping uses the same hand to mouth action as analogues. Therefore, you are probably not using food as a substitute.

Many of you that have been vaping for a while may have noticed that you can breathe easier, feel better, which may mean you have more energy than before, and may even being doing more exercise? Like walking up the stairs now?

There are even a few folk that have reported that now vaping, they no longer crave as much junk food, so they have lost weight!

It seems that no, vaping won’t make you fat, it’s eating too much of the wrong foods that does that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## jtgrey

Lol and I thought vaping was my problem and not the bar one and coke that I enjoy so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

if you are gaining weight, you are eating too much of the wrong stuff...

even tho there is 1 teaspoon sugar in 5ml juice..... when vaping, does this actually get into the digestive system? i would assume it would need to if it were to have an effect on your weight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Plus. with vaping you get to have all the yummy flavours without feeling guilty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan

Totally different question, what is the effect of vaping on teeth and tooth decay?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Jan said:


> Totally different question, what is the effect of vaping on teeth and tooth decay?


 
very valid question.. maybe @DoC can shed some light on the matter


----------



## Metal Liz

In my personal experience, I have actually found that my teeth have become a little whiter, the tar build up (or whatever that build up was due to smoking I gathered) behind my front teeth have actually disappeared... maybe from not smoking and continuing with my regular whitening toothpaste, the toothpaste actually has a chance to work its magic  Definitely not based on science, just my personal experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Danny

I agree with a lot of the thinking in the original post. I have found that due to vaping though I now crave less sweet things overall, my cocacola habit has been replaced with cola flavouring even. I have lost weight since I started vaping, my diet alongside that has improved, as have my general eating habits. e.g. I used to only eat dinner and would snack at lunch the rest of the time I relied on stinkies to kill my appetite (yep very healthy!), now though I have my three meals from biggest to smallest throughout the day and dont snack at all inbetween.

This is mostly because vaping on an empty stomach is not the greatest but also because I really enjoy the right kind of food at the right time now. Before I had issues with what and when I would eat, often the thought of a meal would make me feel nauseous and I would replace the meal with a smoke. I have come to understand that it was all part of my addiction and associated compulsive behaviours.

I guess it will vary from person to person in terms of the weight gain or loss. My understanding of the dental thing is that vaping is much better. Doesnt contain the same staining chemicals and also doesnt cause as great a change in the acidity of your saliva and so on. The net result being a general improvment in dental health. Im not a dentist though and havent been looking for any recent articles on the dental side of things, I have experienced improved dental health myself since I switched to vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

From what I have gathered from those that have stopped smoking (before vaping was around), the main reasons for weight gain is that people eat more as a substitute for smoking. Particularly snacking to replace the habit of holding something in their fingers and putting it in their mouth. I also believe the issue about smoking reducing your appetite and increasing your metabolism and heartrate. So when you stop, that can also have an effect.

Since I stopped smoking and started vaping I have actually lost weight. But in my case it has more to do with just an increased overall awareness on my health and eating more healthily. 

I can't see why switching to vaping could make people gain weight in general. I would say either no effect or slight weight loss based on motivation to be more healthy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

